# Auto cruise lockers



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Does anyone with an Autocruise have the rubber seals on the actual locker door, we have a 2008 model without these the swift forum had a large amount of info on wether they were factory fitted or not and if they needed to be retro fitted, it seems in certain conditions water Ingres will develop so obviously better to be in place any info and if available would be most appreciated
Lost my login to the swift site until £25 sub paid


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mendit

Take a look at this thread for some discussion about the locker door seals:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1051415.html#1051415

Mike


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Thanks spykal scary reading will contact dealer and see what is said about this will keep posted
Keith


----------

